# Please Post Your Reviews In The Relevant Juice Manufacturer Thread



## Silver (21/8/14)

Hi all

While we welcome all juice reviews, *please be so kind as to post your review in the relevant thread for that juice manufacturer. *

*So look for the brand you are reviewing first.* E.g. Vapour Mountain, *then post your review of the particular flavour* in that thread. E.g. VM Choc Mint. 

Note that we have many brands in these threads already. It is very probable that the juice you are reviewing already has a thread. So look first or use the search function (in this forum) *before you create a new thread. *

It doesn't help the reader if there are individual juice flavour threads scattered all over 

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RATZ (21/8/14)

Would it not be easier to have a reviews sticky under each retailer? that way individuals can post to that instead of something that could be buried under by active retailers.


----------



## devdev (21/8/14)

Agree with the concept of keeping things in order, just wonder if we shouldn't roll out dedicated subforums for certain brands which have a large enough presence/interest/repeat appearances. I am happy to fiddle around.

I think we need the following sub forums:

Skyblue
VM
VK
5P
Nicoticket
Heathers
AV

Not leaving anyone out intentionally, really didnt put much thought in to the list.

Let's hash out the details and take it from there


----------



## RATZ (21/8/14)

devdev said:


> Agree with the concept of keeping things in order, just wonder if we shouldn't roll out dedicated subforums for certain brands which have a large enough presence/interest/repeat appearances. I am happy to fiddle around.
> 
> I think we need the following sub forums:
> 
> ...


 
More sub-forums means a deeper pool to swim through. A sticky on each retailers already existing thread on the Retailers and Vendors sub-forum would be easier to digest.

Maybe a seperate one for non supporting/international suppliers?


----------



## RATZ (21/8/14)

⇑could be expanded to service and hardware reviews


----------



## Silver (22/8/14)

RATZ said:


> More sub-forums means a deeper pool to swim through. A sticky on each retailers already existing thread on the Retailers and Vendors sub-forum would be easier to digest.
> 
> Maybe a seperate one for non supporting/international suppliers?


 
Hi @RATZ - thanks for your suggestion and I understand what you are saying.

However, the retailer sub-forums are areas controlled by the supporting retailers themselves. The retailers moderate their own sub-forums. Placing reviews inside their sub-forums could lead to other issues and problems down the line. 

The E-liquid reviews are created by the general members of the forum and are part of the general forums. It should be kept that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/14)

Hi all,

Apologies, this thread has now been closed for further replies.

The Admin & Mods team will decide on the layout of this section and whether separate sub-forums are necessary.


----------



## Silver (24/9/14)

Hi all

I have volunteered to tidy up the E-liquid Reviews.
It makes sense for me to do this task since I spend quite a lot of time here 

*I am going to be renaming some threads and moving some posts*

I am going to be renaming thread titles and adding "- Juice Reviews" to the manufacturer names. For example, "Nicoticket" will become "Nicoticket - Juice Reviews". This will make it easier for members to know what the thread is about - in the thread feeds and the new posts. 
I will also be moving posts of single juices to their respective manufacturer thread as well as sorting out multiple threads with the same manufacturer. 
Just letting you all know in case you are wondering where your post went or whether your thread title has changed.

*Please can I ask you to read the first post in this thread again and take heed of the following simple guidelines:*

Please check if the manufacturer thread exists *before* making a new thread. And remember, threads are for manufacturers, NOT single juice flavours. See the guide below for how to use the search function to find a thread
Most manufacturers are already listed in these threads, but if you have to make a new one and you are sure that it doesn't exist, please follow the new guideline and add the "- Juice Reviews" after the manufacturer name
The Juice Reviews are an important part of our forum. Just a little bit of care will make it neater, more structured and better for all. 

*Guide for using the search function to see if a thread exists (using the Search titles feature)*

It's simple, use the Search function in the top right.
First go to the E-liquid Reviews forum.
You will see a Search box on the top right. 
Type the name or portion of the name of the manufacturer in the Search field. E.g. "Rocket" to search for Rocket Sheep. Or "Mountain" for Vapour Mountain. 
Click the *"Search titles only" tickbox*
Make sure "Search this forum only" is ticked
Click on the Search button
Here is a picture to show what it looks like:

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------

